# ISO 3166 Codetabelle



## Mr. ISO (4. Mai 2008)

Hat jemand zufällig eine Quelle für die ISO-3166 Codes, hunderte von Codes manuell übertragen macht keinen Spass 
Bäruchte zumindest die 2-Zeichen Codierung und die Landesnamen in Deutsch.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO-3166-1-Kodierliste

Also irgendwie als csv, xml oder sowas in der Art.


----------



## babuschka (4. Mai 2008)

quelltext der seite angucken....in txt abspeichern....txt datei durch java programm weiter verarbeiten


----------



## Mr. ISO (4. Mai 2008)

Die Struktur ist leider alles andere als optimal zum parsen, sonst hätte ich das schon versucht.


----------



## HoaX (4. Mai 2008)

im browser selektieren, kopieren, in z.B. ooffice calc einfügen, als csv oder wie beliebt speichern, weiterverarbeiten


----------



## Mr. ISO (4. Mai 2008)

lol manchmal kann die Lösung so einfach sein  :roll: 

Danke für den Tipp, so werd ichs wohl machen  :toll:


----------

